# 1/20 scale Jurassic predator (Torvosaurus)



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Hi all:

Here's my recently finished 1/20 Torvosaurus sculpted by Shane Foulkes. Torvosaurus was a large (possibly up to 36' long predator from the Jurassic) It is a lovely kit! Took way too long to finish, but I've been a bit busy with work lately. I used 5mm taxidermy eyes, though I might have been able to get away with 4mm. There are more dry brushed highlights on the model than show up in the close-up below, but you can still see the detail work Shane put into this sculpt. 

Comments are welcome!




























And one more picture, featuring not only the Torvosaurus, but also a contemporary theropod who didn't want to leave when I perched him there.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Ah...the "family tree"....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

REALLY nice paint job!!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Yeah, I agree. That's a killer paint job on that! 

Sean


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Outstanding paint job and very inspiring. Well balanced colours and tones. Very realistic.


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful job, Dr.
Nice detail to the base also!

Phil K


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work - you've got quite a distinctive 'dinosaur style' of colour scheme and base, always great to see. I like the ferns on the base too.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks guys! Comments are much appreciated, believe me!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Very nice paint job on him. kind of inspires me on doing my Dino alligator!

*Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy! * :dude:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I really like the colors you did this in - great work!
Steve


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I love the sculpt itself, and the paint-up is beautifully done; I love the colors!


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

Beautiful painting and buildup. That just looks amazing!


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Great paint job! And the Dino ain't bad, either.


----------



## clactonite (Dec 16, 2006)

Dr Brad,
an outstanding paint job. You have balanced bold and subtle colours together expertly. This is one of the best dino builds I have seen! Thanks for posting the pictures.

Clactonite


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

awesome, saved to my dino file!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks for the comments guys. One of the things I like about this sculpt is that it's not a typical "roaring predator" pose. Shane really did a good job on it.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW!.. i aint been big on dinosaurs, but DrBrad.. you are one hell of an artist!.. superb colour choice!.. looks 'alive'


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Really great paint job on that one. Did you paint the parrot too??? As Ian said, not a dino guy myself but I definitely enjoying a dino done as good as you did this one.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks, again, guys. Bob, actually, the parrot was a pre-paint! Easier that way!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Brilliant paint job! Perfect!

Where do you get your eyes from?


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks Perfesser. I get the eyes from a local guy, but I've heard that these guys are pretty good:

http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Simply beautiful!! :thumbsup:

Wayne


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Dr. Brad said:


> Thanks Perfesser. I get the eyes from a local guy, but I've heard that these guys are pretty good:
> 
> http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/


Thanks for the link!


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I think your paint job is because it does'nt look "painted"! Excellente'!:thumbsup:


----------

